#ubuntu-ports 2007-04-05
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> hi fabbione
<fabbione> tmarble: i saw your email.. i am going to dig into it tomorrow probably... tho your friend shouldn't be really using USAGI either
<fabbione> USAGI patches take long time to hit upstream
<tmarble> yeah-- what they really want is a contact with the USAGI community (or some alternate)
<fabbione> tmarble: netdev mailing list is a very good start and there are a few people like David Miller and Herbert Xu that read it
<tmarble> ah, cool... do you have a pointer?
<fabbione> it's a kernel.org mailing list
<tmarble> oh, my bad
#ubuntu-ports 2008-03-31
<andrewks> good afternoon
<andrewks> is there an iso of Hardy beta for ia64?
#ubuntu-ports 2009-03-30
<NCommander> lamont, you have ia64 hardware, right?, Any chance I can convince you at some point to test the HPPA and ia64 alternate CDs? (I fixed di on ia64 so it builds again ...)
<lamont> NCommander: sure - I just need to fetch them and I can do that... you're talking the current dailies, yes?
<NCommander> lamont, yup. IA-64 should just work. HPPA might have a broken kernel, no one tested it recently, and I had to fudge the config on the last upload
 * NCommander has also been trying to see if he can find a set of HPPA patches to help stablize the buildds for the Hardy kernel, with lack of luck ATM.
<lamont> ah, cool.  assertions are that the patches is in the debian kernel, either separately, or from upstream.  Of course, that'd be a diff version of the kernel, I expect
<lamont> fetching both isos started, with any luck, they'll be done today...
<NCommander> lamont, well in squeeze and sid have no HPPA specific patches, it looks like they got merged into the mainline
<NCommander> So they should have trickled into ubuntu-ports which is 2.6.28 based.
<lamont> \o/
<lamont> -> lunch
<NCommander> yay, lunch
<NCommander> lamont, futher good news, the Ports architectures are now building variant CDs
<NCommander> (aka, xubuntu/kubuntu/etc.)
<jbailey_> lamont, Is anyone working on hppa upstream still?
<jbailey_> I thought kyle had said fuckit awhile back.
<lamont> NCommander: heh.  14 min and I'll have both isos
#ubuntu-ports 2009-03-31
<NCommander> lamont, cool
<NCommander> jbailey_, no idea on HPPA upstream
<NCommander> good morning lamont 
<lamont> NCommander: g'morning
<NCommander> lamont, did you get a chance to try the ia64/hppa CDs?
<lamont> I'll make some time this morning to deal with the boot attempts
 * lamont has to actually hook up the B180 somewhere, and then find a monitor for the zx2000
<lamont> since I stole that monitor a while ago
<lamont> and headless install testing kinda sucks
<NCommander> lamont, its nothing high priority (I also should note SPARC needs some love now that I see that d-i is broken on it ;.;
#ubuntu-ports 2009-04-01
<NCommander> lamont, how goes testing?
